# Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2 oder Core i7



## Bloemfontein (9. April 2009)

Liebe Community, ich habe es nun schon des öfteren angekündigt, dass ich mir zu meiner Konfirmation einen neuen rechner kaufen möchte. Nun ist es bald soweit und ich möchte euch meine lange überlegten Konfigurationen zum letzten Chek geben.

Momentan habe ich noch keine so guten Spiele, aber das wird sich dann ändern und auf meinem jetzigen PC ruckeln meine besten Spiele total.
Also brauche ich einen neuen PC.

Ich habe, wie es in der Überschrift steht, 3 verschiedene PCs mit 3 verschiedene Plattformen zusammengestellt, die alle High-End sind.
Mich zieht es im Moment zum i7, da er, sowie DDR§-RAM, vile günstiger geworden sind.

Here they are:
*
System1(i7): * be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-550W (BN072)  89,90  €
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB SATAII 16MB 48,90  €
LG Electronics GH22NS30 SATA schwarz bulk  27,90  €
Cooler Master HAF932 schwarz (HAF932-KKN1)  126,90  €
Corsair XMS3 KIT 6GB PC3-10667U CL9 Triple-Kit  77,90  €
ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, X58 (90-MIB7U0-G0EAY00Z)  249,90  €
Intel Core i7 920 4x2.67GHz So1366 BOX  253,50  €
  [FONT=&quot]Zotac GeForce GTX 285 AMP! Edition 1024MB PCIe 2.0 [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 314,71  €
*Gesamt:1192,01€

System2(C2Q):
*[/FONT]  be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-550W (BN072)  89,90  €
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB SATAII 16MB 48,90  €
LG Electronics GH22NS30 SATA schwarz bulk  27,90  €
Cooler Master HAF932 schwarz (HAF932-KKN1)  126,90  €
  [FONT=&quot]Corsair XMS2 Dominator KIT 4096MB PC2-8500 CL5  54,90  €[/FONT]
ASUS P5Q Pro, P45 (90-MIB4Q0-G0EAY00Z)  115,90  €
  [FONT=&quot]Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 E0 4x 2.83GHz 2x 6MB BOX EO Stepping [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 248,77  €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Zotac GeForce GTX 285 AMP! Edition 1024MB PCIe 2.0 [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 314,71  €
*Gesamt: 1027,88€

System3(Daneb):
*[/FONT]  be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-550W (BN072)  89,90  €
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB SATAII 16MB 48,90  €
LG Electronics GH22NS30 SATA schwarz bulk  27,90  €
Cooler Master HAF932 schwarz (HAF932-KKN1)  126,90  €
Corsair XMS2 Dominator KIT 4096MB PC2-8500 CL5  54,90  €
ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe, 790FX (90-MIB5Z0-G0EAY00Z) 156,90  €
  [FONT=&quot]AMD Phenom II X4 940 4x 3.0GHz AM2+ Boxed Black Edition [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 192,56  €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Zotac GeForce GTX 285 AMP! Edition 1024MB PCIe 2.0 [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 314,71  €
*Gesamt: 1012,67€
*[/FONT]
Die Systeme würde ich bei HoH bestellen, da die teilweise sehr günstig sind und, wie hier im Forum oft angepriesen wurde, einen hammer Service haben.
All diesem können eigentlich nur noch meine Eltern im Weg stehen, die es nicht einsehen, so viel Geld für einen PC auszugeben.

So, nun dürft ihr die Systeme bewerten und euren Senf dazu abgeben.


Vielen Dank für Tipps und Ratschläge schonmal im Voraus, euer Bloemi.


EDIT: Wenn es an der Zeit ist, den PC zu kaufen werde ich auch ein Tagebuch eröffnen([Tagebuch]Vom Pentim4 zum... soll es dann heißen).
Mir ist neben den Leistungswerten, ein bissl auch das Aussehen wichtig

* EDITHE: ich habe mal die Seite mit dem aktuelen Stand verlinkt
--->Hier Klicken<---*


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Ich würd das C2Q-Sys streichen, beim Phenom II das Mainboard durch ein GA-MA790GP-UD4H ersetzen. Kommt günstiger und das Phenom II-Sys hat die gleiche Leistung bei weniger Preis.

Die Graka hat nicht das beste P/L, da würd ich etwas weniger nehmen (wenn Geld ne größere Rolle spielt) und eine 4870 1GB oder GTX 260 (Alternativ 4890/275).


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Nein, soll schon die GTX285 sein, da sie 1. sehr günstig geworden ist und 2. der PC soll nur mit OC ein paar Jahre halten


----------



## Knexi (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Bei System 2 und 3 würde ich die Mainboards ändern:
Bei System 2 würde ich ein Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3 nehmen, da es günstiger ist, dasselbe Übertaktungspotential besitzt und eine bessere Lüftersteuerung hat.
Bei System 3 würde ich beim Mainboard ein Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H nehmen, das ist günstiger und mindestens genauso gut.
Der Rest ist super


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Wenn du das Geld hast, nim den i7. Aber umbedingt noch nen neuen Kühler dazu kaufen!
Das ist ein echter Hitzkopf!

Ansonsten ist das Deneb System auch sehr sehr gut, aber streich das C2Q System, das macht wenig sinn....


----------



## Knexi (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das Deneb System auch sehr sehr gut, aber streich das C2Q System, das macht wenig sinn....



Vom oc her ist das C2Q System sinnvoller als das PII System


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Ich würde mit keine GTX 285 mehr kaufen,die GTX 275 ist nur wenig langsamer ,dafür aber wesentlich billiger,für die HD 4890 gilt das gleiche,also wozu ne GTX 285 ???
Außerdem würde ich beim i7 sys ,allein wegen der Optik nen Foxconn Bloodrage den Asus her vor ziehen


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Sehr günstig würd ich 315€ nicht nennen, wenn ne GTX 260 o. HD4870 1GB ~160€ kosten. Fast 100% Aufpreis und du bekommst vllt 30% mehr Leistung....
Wirklich gut...

@ Knexi

Das Übertakten an sich ist immer Glückspiel, auch wenn tendenziell vllt 4,0GHz statt 3,8 GHz erreicht werden. Der C2Q kostet auch 50€ mehr bei gleicher Leistung mit Standardtakt.


----------



## schub97 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Phenom2-PC würde ich nehmen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Knexi schrieb:


> Vom oc her ist das C2Q System sinnvoller als das PII System


OC ist völlig überbewertet, in der Praxis bringts weit weniger, als man vermuten würde!
Was es am ehesten bringt, ist schneller einen Haufen Schrott zu haben und eine deutlich höhere Stromrechnung, wirklich viel mehr Leistung gibts nicht...

Das ist eher etwas, das man just 4 phun praktizieren sollte...


----------



## nuvos (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Und beim i7 System würde ich das Mainboard noch ändern in Gigabyte EX58-UD5 und dazu halt entweder Prolimatech Megahalems oder den Noctua NH-U12P.

Achja und die Festplatte gegen 320er,640er tauschen von Samsung oder WD, sind leiser und effizienter als die "veralteten" 500gb Platten.

Und denk, wenn du es etwas leiser haben möchtest, an eine Lüftersteuerung bzw. Gehäuse Lüfter á la Scythe Slipstream 800 oder Scythe S-Flex 800.

Gruß


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



nuvos schrieb:


> Achja und die Festplatte gegen 320er,640er tauschen von Samsung oder WD, sind leiser und effizienter als die "veralteten" 500gb Platten.



Öhm, falsch. Das istdie 500er mit nur einem Platter. Schneller als die Platten mit 333er Platter.
Erkennbar an 7200.1*2*, Genauso wie bei Samsung mit F2


----------



## Mosed (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Preislich-/Leistungsmäßig ist eine 1 TB Platte sinnvoller.

An sich würde ich den Phenom 2 nehmen. hast du schon mal ein AM3 System zusammengestellt? Sollte preislich nicht mehr so den Unterscied machen. Kostet die AM3 Variante der CPU mehr? Denn die CPU könntest du dann später auch noch in einem AM3 Board einsetzen, falls du mal ein bissl aufrüstest - die AM2+ CPU kannste nicht weiterverwenden. (AM3 CPUs laufen in AM2+ Sockeln)


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Ich rate dir unbedingt zum Phenom II, aber warte lieber noch bis es Leistungsfähige Prozzis für AM3 gibt, dass ist Zukunftssicherer.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## nuvos (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Öhm, falsch. Das istdie 500er mit nur einem Platter. Schneller als die Platten mit 333er Platter.
> Erkennbar an 7200.1*2*, Genauso wie bei Samsung mit F2



Habe nur 500er gelesen, hätte vllt. genauer lesen sollen :p


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wenn du das Geld hast, nim den i7. Aber umbedingt noch nen neuen Kühler dazu kaufen!
> Das ist ein echter Hitzkopf!
> 
> Ansonsten ist das Deneb System auch sehr sehr gut, aber streich das C2Q System, das macht wenig sinn....


einen Kühler kaufe ich später nach, da es nochmal auf den preis schlagen würde.



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ich würde mit keine GTX 285 mehr kaufen,die GTX 275 ist nur wenig langsamer ,dafür aber wesentlich billiger,für die HD 4890 gilt das gleiche,also wozu ne GTX 285 ???
> Außerdem würde ich beim i7 sys ,allein wegen der Optik nen Foxconn Bloodrage den Asus her vor ziehen


das bloodrage hast ebr nur 3Speicherbänke, 6sind mir da schon wichtig



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Sehr günstig würd ich 315€ nicht nennen, wenn ne GTX 260 o. HD4870 1GB ~160€ kosten. Fast 100% Aufpreis und du bekommst vllt 30% mehr Leistung....
> Wirklich gut...
> 
> @ Knexi
> ...


Ja klar, die 4870 und 260 haben ein besseres P/L.
OCen würde ich sowieso erst, wenn ich eine bessere Kühlung habe, in 1jahr oder so danach



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> OC ist völlig überbewertet, in der Praxis bringts weit weniger, als man vermuten würde!
> Was es am ehesten bringt, ist schneller einen Haufen Schrott zu haben und eine deutlich höhere Stromrechnung, wirklich viel mehr Leistung gibts nicht...
> 
> Das ist eher etwas, das man just 4 phun praktizieren sollte...


Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Preislich-/Leistungsmäßig ist eine 1 TB Platte sinnvoller.
> 
> An sich würde ich den Phenom 2 nehmen. hast du schon mal ein AM3 System zusammengestellt? Sollte preislich nicht mehr so den Unterscied machen. Kostet die AM3 Variante der CPU mehr? Denn die CPU könntest du dann später auch noch in einem AM3 Board einsetzen, falls du mal ein bissl aufrüstest - die AM2+ CPU kannste nicht weiterverwenden. (AM3 CPUs laufen in AM2+ Sockeln)


das mit der sockelkompabilität weiß ich



Railroads schrieb:


> Ich rate dir unbedingt zum Phenom II, aber warte lieber noch bis es Leistungsfähige Prozzis für AM3 gibt, dass ist Zukunftssicherer.
> 
> grüße, Railroads


Wenn bessere AM3s draußen wren, hätte ich das AM2+ Sys schon rausgeschmissen


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Also, deine Eltern haben ein Mitspracherecht? Dann schlag ihnen ein Phenom II-SYs und das i7-Sys vor. Dazu dann deine Wunschgraka und die mit dem besten P/L.

Grundgedanke Phenom II:

Phenom II 940
DKA790GX (oder GA-MA790GP-UD4H)
4GB-Kit DDR2-800
Corsair VX550W (eigentlich reichen 450W.... vllt S12II 430, Pro82+ 425)
HD4870 1GB 

Beim i7: Tausche Prozzi/Ram/Board.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Also, deine Eltern haben ein Mitspracherecht? Dann schlag ihnen ein Phenom II-SYs und das i7-Sys vor. Dazu dann deine Wunschgraka und die mit dem besten P/L.
> 
> Grundgedanke Phenom II:
> 
> ...


Beim i7 CPU tauschen, solls noch teurer werden
meine eltern werden mir dann das günstigere nur erlauben_ _
                                                                               '


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Also ich würd mir von meinen Eltern nich sagen lassen was ich mir fürn PC ins Zimmer stell! Natürlich solte man auf den Stromverbrauch achten aber das is bei guter Leistung sowieso nebensächlich!

Ich würd dir zu den Phenom 2 sys raten! Denn C2Q: Der 775 is langsam zu alt auch wenn er noch genug Leistung liefern würde!
I7: Zu teuer in der relation zur mehrleistung gegenüber dem Phenom 2 Sys!


----------



## Mosed (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Also ich würd mir von meinen Eltern nich sagen lassen was ich mir fürn PC ins Zimmer stell!



Interessante Verhältnisse bei euch ^^


Ohne SLI ist der Stromverbrauch immer im Rahmen, egal welches der drei Systeme.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Beim i7 CPU tauschen, solls noch teurer werden
> meine eltern werden mir dann das günstigere nur erlauben_ _
> '



Eigentlich wars im Bezug aufs Phenom II bezogen.... Vllt unklar ausgedrückt.
Du kannst übrigens beim i7 auch ein günstiges Board nehmen, jedenfalls gibts beim Gigabyte SLI als Option dazu (Biosupdate)--

Der i7 920 und der 6GB vom günstigen Triplechannelkit und ein "günstiges" Board.

Also, vom P/L her bist du eh beim Phenom II besser beraten, dagegen hat der i7 eine brachiale Leistung. Ok, es kommt dieses Jahr ein neuer Sockel bei Intel raus, Zukunftssicherheit echt nicht gegeben-


----------



## INU.ID (10. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ok, es kommt dieses Jahr ein neuer Sockel bei Intel raus, Zukunftssicherheit echt nicht gegeben-



Falls du den 1567er meinst, der wurde schon letztes Jahr angekündigt und ist - da für Server - für den "normalen" (Desktop) User völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Mosed (10. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Dieses Jahr kommt der Core i5, der ja als Nachfolger des 775 gehandelt wird.
Der Core i7 wird aber weiterhin bestehen, der i5 ist ja mainstream, i7 ist high-end.

Also ein System auf core i7 aufzubauen ist keine Sackgasse. Auf 775 würde ich aber nicht mehr unbedingt setzen, außer man rüstet eh alle 2 Jahre komplett um.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Falls du den 1567er meinst, der wurde schon letztes Jahr angekündigt und ist - da für Server - für den "normalen" (Desktop) User völlig irrelevant.



ich meinte den 1156 (falls nicht was an den Pins schon wieder verändert wurde). Soviel ich weiß soll er genug Lanes für Multi-GPU haben, dabei viel billiger werden (Board-Preis).

Wer wird sich dann noch den i7 kaufen? Ich denke, dass Intel - eigentlich ja eher die Käufer - mit der Multi-Sockel-Strategie wie alle Vorgänger damit scheitern und der/die Sockel in der Versenkung verschwinden.

Solls nicht noch nen dritten Desktopsockel geben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> ich meinte den 1156 (falls nicht was an den Pins schon wieder verändert wurde). Soviel ich weiß soll er genug Lanes für Multi-GPU haben, dabei viel billiger werden (Board-Preis).


 
Der 1156 Sockel wird aber reine Mittelklasse sein. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Intel für den Sockel 1156 ebenso leistungsstarke CPUs anbieten wird wie für Sockel 1366.
Denn dann wäre der i7 tod. 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Wer wird sich dann noch den i7 kaufen? Ich denke, dass Intel - eigentlich ja eher die Käufer - mit der Multi-Sockel-Strategie wie alle Vorgänger damit scheitern und der/die Sockel in der Versenkung verschwinden.


 
Ist auch mein Tipp, diese Experiment macht Intel jetzt und wird ebenso scheitern wie damals AMD.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Solls nicht noch nen dritten Desktopsockel geben?


 
Jep, den Sockel mit der integrierten Grafikeinheit in der CPU.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der 1156 Sockel wird aber reine Mittelklasse sein. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Intel für den Sockel 1156 ebenso leistungsstarke CPUs anbieten wird wie für Sockel 1366.
> Denn dann wäre der i7 tod.



Kann es sich Intel leisten, nen leistungsarmen Nehalem anzubieten? Dann wäre er ja auch wieder irgendwo bei der Leistung des C2Q/Deneb ...
Sprich, Konkurrenz im eigenen Hause kann man durch Einstellen des C2Q noch lösen, aber beim Deneb?

Ich befürchte allerdings, dass der i7 schon jetzt to*t* ist. Also eine Einmalinvestition. Andererseits: WIe wirds bei AMD mit 32nm sein? Wird der Speichercontroller die Spannungen des DDR2 verkraften können?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, den Sockel mit der integrierten Grafikeinheit in der CPU.



Ach, der war das. Meine Meinung: ganz großer Schwachsinn.


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Find ich auch, die muss dann ja noch langsamer als die bisherigen Intel IGP´s sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Andererseits: WIe wirds bei AMD mit 32nm sein? Wird der Speichercontroller die Spannungen des DDR2 verkraften können?


 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es AMD CPUs mit 32nm Technik auch für AM2+ Boards geben wird, die werden für AM3 sein.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ach, der war das. Meine Meinung: ganz großer Schwachsinn.


 
Jep, auch meine Meinung, keine Ahnung, warum Intel den Schritt gehen will.
Wahrscheinlich wollen sie vom PCIe Bus weg und den Controller direkt in die CPU setzen, damit der Flaschenhals PCIe Port und deren Anbindung wegfällt.
Erst den FSB entsorgen und danach den PCIe entsorgen.


----------



## Lordac (10. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Hallo,

ich würde wie viele meiner Vorredner auch zum Phenom II-System greifen weil es das bessere P/L-Verhältnis bietet. 

Als Board reicht dann aber einer mit dem Chipsatz 790GX wenn du übertakten möchtest (z.B. Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H), für den "Normalgebraucht" tut es auch einer mit Chipsatz 780G (z.B. Gigabyte GA-MA780G-UD3H, Asus M4A78-Pro).

RAM reicht wie ebenfalls schon vorgeschlagen DDR2-800, von z.B. Corsair, G.Skill, A-Data oder Kingston. Da sparst du noch einmal Geld ohne wirklich viel an Leistung zu verlieren.

Von der GTX285 würde ich dir auch abraten, ich finde die Karte schlichtweg zu teuer. Wichtig wäre zu wissen wie groß dein Monitor ist und in welcher Auflösung du bevorzugt spielst. Die Preise für die GTX260 und HD4870 (1 GB) sind ziemlich gefallen und beide Karten bieten ein wesentlich besseres P/L-Verhältnis. Lieber nimmst du so eine Karte, legst den gesparten Aufpreis zur GTX285 zur Seite und kaufst dir davon in einem Jahr eine neue Karte, da hast du mehr von.

Das Netzteil ist gut, aber es würde auch eines zwischen 450-500 Watt reichen.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> ...Andererseits: WIe wirds bei AMD mit 32nm sein? Wird der Speichercontroller die Spannungen des DDR2 verkraften können?


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es AMD CPUs mit 32nm Technik auch für AM2+ Boards geben wird, die werden für AM3 sein.


ich vermute auch das die 32nm-CPUs nur für AM3 sein werden.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Also, an die Sockeldiskussion: Laut PCGH und auch anderen Berichten, soll der 1366 noch einige Zeit bleiben. Wie bereits gepostet ist der 1156 Mid-End, und 1366 High-end. Und Intel will den 1366 länger lassen.

Klar hat das Ph2-System ne bessere P/L, aber das i7 viel mehr Leistung. Mehr RAM(GTA4) und ca.(PCGH-leistungsindex) ~30%, wenn nicht 40%, mehr Leistung.
Genaueres schreibe ich erst wieder, wenn ich aus dem Osterurlaub zurück bin, was am Ostermontagabend sein wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Also, an die Sockeldiskussion: Laut PCGH und auch anderen Berichten, soll der 1366 noch einige Zeit bleiben


Glaubst du, das Intel zugeben würde, das der LGA1366 nur ein 'Testsockel' ist, der nicht lange leben werden wird, als Single CPU Sockel??

Eben, sowas werdens wohl eher nicht sagen, wie auch jeder andere Hersteller von den eigenen Produkten äußerst überzeugt ist...


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Also es wird die Tage ein Update gebe, da jetzt der PhenomII 955BE erschienen ist
Also werde ich einmal ein i7 System neu machen und ein AM§ system
bis die tage


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

So habe nun mal dsa i7 system übernommen und ein AM§.System erstellt, da nun der 955BE erschienen ist
allerdings kann ich beim 955BE sys nur den Pries schätzen.

Bein i7 system bleibt alles beimalten, nur der Preis ist etwas gesunken(folgt später ausführlich noch einmal mit den neuen Priesen)

*Das MA3-Sys:*
AMD Phenom2 955BE 250€
MSI 790FX-GD70 160€
4GB Corsair XMS3 DHX DDR3-1600 70€
Zotac Geforce GTX285 AMP! 315€
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W 90€
Coolermaster HAF932 128€
LG GH22NS30 SATA Black bulk 28€
Seagate Barr. 7200.12 500GB SATAII 16MB 50€

gesamt also  fast 1100€

Core i7( ein wenig groß,*duck und weg*)
                                                                                         Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB SATAII 16MB                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:146043     Im Wagen seit:                                          18.04.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Ab Lager lieferbar.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          48,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               48,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  LG Electronics GH22NS30 SATA schwarz bulk                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:140602     Im Wagen seit:                                          18.04.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Ab Lager lieferbar.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          27,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               27,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  Cooler Master HAF932 schwarz (HAF932-KKN1)                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:140775     Im Wagen seit:                                          18.04.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Ab Lager lieferbar.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          126,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               126,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-550W (BN072)                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:128367     Im Wagen seit:                                          18.04.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Ab Lager lieferbar.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          89,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               89,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  Zotac GeForce GTX 285 AMP! Edition 1024MB PCIe 2.0                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:145625     Im Wagen seit:                                          18.04.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Versandfertig in 2-3 Werktagen.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          314,89 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               314,89                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  Corsair XMS3 KIT 6GB PC3-10667U CL9 Triple-Kit                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:143577     Im Wagen seit:                                          18.04.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Versandfertig in 2-3 Werktagen.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          75,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               75,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, X58 (90-MIB7U0-G0EAY00Z)                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:146153     Im Wagen seit:                                          18.04.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Ab Lager lieferbar.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          249,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               249,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  Intel Core i7 920 4x2.67GHz So1366 BOX                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:142551     Im Wagen seit:                                          18.04.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Versandfertig in 2-3 Werktagen.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          259,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               259,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                Gesamtpreis: 1194,19 €
                                                                                     Inkl. MwSt. +                                                                                   Versandkosten 					 				 			 				Ihre aktuellen Versandkosten für Vorauskasse Deutschland: 5,00 €   			 				  			 				                                                                                                                            Ihre Bestellung besteht momentan aus 2 Paketen


----------



## Sesfontain (18. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

dasa sieht doch sehr sehr gut aus ,philipp ...
Ich würde nur beim ram einen mit niedrigeren Latenzen nehmen ,da der nicht mehr kostet und z.b. in GTA VI einen Vorsprung bietet ,wenn es für den Preis bessere Latenzen bei gleichem Takt gibt ,warum nicht?


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> dasa sieht doch sehr sehr gut aus ,philipp ...
> Ich würde nur beim ram einen mit niedrigeren Latenzen nehmen ,da der nicht mehr kostet und z.b. in GTA VI einen Vorsprung bietet ,wenn es für den Preis bessere Latenzen bei gleichem Takt gibt ,warum nicht?


Nen mir mal einen


> _System1(i7)_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


i7 und Phenom2 sind gleich gezogen. Mal schauen, wann der 955BE bei HoH gelistet wird. Ich habe mich aber schon g´fast kommplett für den i7-Rechner entschieden.

ZU Home of Hardware: Ich habe hier fast ausschließlich nur sehr gutes zu HoH gehört, kann mir da mal einer ein bissl seine Erfahrungen schilder?


----------



## Knexi (19. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Nen mir mal einen



den: Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (TR3X6G1600C8) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder wenn du mehr oc Potential willst den: Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (TR3X6G1600C8D) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Kein DDR3-1600, dann muss ich nicht nur leicht OCen
Und der DOminator ist mir fürs erste zu teuer und da muss man erstrecht OCen


----------



## Knexi (19. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Kein DDR3-1600, dann muss ich nicht nur leicht OCen
> Und der DOminator ist mir fürs erste zu teuer und da muss man erstrecht OCen




Und ein 1066er mit CL7?
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Sesfontain (19. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Ich würde z.b. den nehmen : OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333) (OCZ3P1333LV6GK)


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Philipp, könntest du die bitte auch mal verlinken


----------



## Kreisverkehr (19. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Nen mir mal einen
> 
> i7 und Phenom2 sind gleich gezogen. Mal schauen, wann der 955BE bei HoH gelistet wird. Ich habe mich aber schon g´fast kommplett für den i7-Rechner entschieden.



Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass der Phenom II das bessere P/L hat, der i7 dafür die höheren Kosten mit höherer Leistung kombiniert.
Kleiner Tipp: Beim i7 kommts nicht wirklich auf den Ramtakt, sondern besonders auf die Latenzen an... 
=> Auf die Latenzen achten



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ZU Home of Hardware: Ich habe hier fast ausschließlich nur sehr gutes zu HoH gehört, kann mir da mal einer ein bissl seine Erfahrungen schilder?



Ehrlich gesagt hab ich - nur innerhalb des FAG - leider recht viele Sachen zurückgeschickt und keinerlei Probleme mit denen gehabt. Auch ist der Service am Telephon sehr freundlich. Vllt mag die Rücküberweisung des Geldes etwas dauern, dafür kommt die Bestätigung halt relativ schnell.

Wie es mit deren Service innerhalb der Garantiezeit steht, musste ich noch nicht testen und dabei soll es auch bleiben,,,


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Vielen Dank. Netter und guter Service ist wichtig, weil meine Eltern sonst bei Problemen total abgehen
Ich gucke nochmal ein bissl nach nem anderen RAM, sollte so Mittwoch nochmals ein UPdate geben


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



> System1(i7)             31     53,45%
> System2(C2Q)         0     0%
> System3(Phenom2)         27     46,55%


Habe gerade das i7 System nochmals zusammengestellt Nun mir anderem RAM.
OCZ 6GB Low-Voltage Plat. PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL7  73,55  €
ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, X58 (90-MIB7U0-G0EAY00Z)  249,90  €
Intel Core i7 920 4x2.67GHz So1366 BOX  259,90  €
Zotac GeForce GTX 285 AMP! Edition 1024MB PCIe 2.0  314,89  €
LG Electronics GH22NS30 SATA schwarz bulk  27,90  €
be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-550W (BN072)  89,90  €
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB SATAII 16MB  48,90  €
Cooler Master HAF932 schwarz (HAF932-KKN1)  126,90  €

GESAMT: 1191,84 €


Windows Vista ist ziemlich teuer geworden:KLICK
Deswegen werde ich anfangs erstmal mein XP nutzen was auf einer alten HHD ist


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Einsparpotential bietet sich fast bei der Graka an: Eine HD4890 oder GTX 275 sind weit billiger und dennoch nicht viel langsamer. Wenn du beim Board etwas weniger ausgeben willst, ein MSI X58 Pro oder ein GA-EX58-UD3R...

Falls SLI gewünscht wird anstelle von CF kann man das bei den beiden genannten günstigen Boards per Biosupdate nachrüsten.
m
e:/ Ich würd das MSI X58 Pro nehmen, da es - im Gegensatz zum EX58-UD3R - den Triplechannel unterstützt...

=> Einfach beim X58 Pro das Bios vom X58 Pro SLI aufspielen oder gleich letzteres nehmen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Also, nen Core i7 braucht mindestens ne GTX285, sonst kann er seine Leistung nicht ausspielen und das BIOS-Update zerstört die garantie, das will ich nicht


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Ein Biosupdate zerstört keine Garantie, nur wenn du das falsche Bios aufspielst.
Wieso braucht ein i7 mindestens ne GTX 285? Mir ist es recht, wenn du 100€ Aufpreis (50%) für vllt 15% Mehrleistung ausgeben willst. Du kannst eine GTX 285 genauso ans Limit bringen mit einem X2 6000+, nur sollte das Verhältnis gewahrt bleiben..

P/L ist mies bei der GTX 285, dafür umso besser bei der 4890 oder GTX 275 im Vergleich...


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ein Biosupdate zerstört keine Garantie, nur wenn du das falsche Bios aufspielst.


Ich zitiere nur:





			
				PCGH0509-Service-MarcoAlbert schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann auf eigene Gefahr... ...auf eigene Gefahr... ...Beachten Sie, dass damit die Garantie verloren gehen kann.


 ICh glaube, das sagt alles




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Wieso braucht ein i7 mindestens ne GTX 285? Mir ist es recht, wenn du 100€ Aufpreis (50%) für vllt 15% Mehrleistung ausgeben willst. Du kannst eine GTX 285 genauso ans Limit bringen mit einem X2 6000+, nur sollte das Verhältnis gewahrt bleiben..
> 
> P/L ist mies bei der GTX 285, dafür umso besser bei der 4890 oder GTX 275 im Vergleich...


Ne GTX285 AMP! kostet nur 50€ mehr als eine GTX275 AMP! bei HoH
Außerdem hat ne GTX285 mehr Shader-ALUs(240 zu 216), nen größeres Speicherinterface(512bit zu 448bit), mehr VRAM(896mb zu 1024mb) und einen höheren Takt.


----------



## feivel (21. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

na dann müssen nur noch die sponsoren mitspielen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*

Du meinst sicherlich die lieben verwandten, die auf meiner Konfirmation auftauchen?
Da habe ich genug und im Dorf habe ich auch Freunde und bekannte und welche, wo wir schon was hingeschickt haben, da mach dir mal keine sorgen.
Sonst kassiere ich nachträglich gedl von den Leuten, die Alkohol getrunken haben:fressse:
upps, OT


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. April 2009)

[X] I7 

Die Paar Euronen machen den Braten auch nimma fett und wenn dann richtig  

P2 würde ich nehmen wenn du ein Geldsparer bist.  Mit dem I7 wirst du länger freude haben, zumal du dann SLI oder auch CF fahren "könntest"  und Tripplechannel hast     (*pssssst*, bei Intel kann man die Kühler in beiden Richtungen montieren) 


Gruß


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. April 2009)

Naja, eigentlich nicht, nur atm, weil ich ich ja gerade nen hammer PC haben will, der lange geile Leistung hat
deiner Meinung bin ich also(upps, joda-deutsch)


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ne GTX285 AMP! kostet nur 50€ mehr als eine GTX275 AMP! bei HoH
> Außerdem hat ne GTX285 mehr Shader-ALUs(240 zu 216), nen größeres Speicherinterface(512bit zu 448bit), mehr VRAM(896mb zu 1024mb) und einen höheren Takt.



1. wer redet von AMP-Versionen?
2. Falsch, die GTX 275 hat 240 Shader, ebenso 80 TMUs und nur die Rops von 32 auf 28 reduziert, was das Speicherinterface von 512bit auf 448 reduziert.

Du hast das grad mit der GTX 260 verwechselt.


----------



## Sesfontain (23. April 2009)

ich würde trotzdem die GTX 285 nehmen ,die kostet atm bei VV nur noch 280€ inkl FC2...
Zum Schluss bleibt es aber deine Entscheidung ,Philipp


----------



## fazi87 (23. April 2009)

ich würde auch den C2Q ausschließen!

Habe Core i7 gewählt, weil bei 1000 Euro sind die 200 Euro mehr "fast"
schon wurscht!

Und mehr (Gesamt-)Leistung hat der Core i7...

Wenn du "nur" Spielen wirst und du mit 200 Euro was anderes anfangen
kannst, dann nimm den Ph2, der in Spielen mit dem i7 gut mithalten kann!

und die GTX285 wird beiden CPUs gut dienen können ^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. April 2009)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> 1. wer redet von AMP-Versionen?
> 2. Falsch, die GTX 275 hat 240 Shader, ebenso 80 TMUs und nur die Rops von 32 auf 28 reduziert, was das Speicherinterface von 512bit auf 448 reduziert.
> 
> Du hast das grad mit der GTX 260 verwechselt.


 Ich, schon immer



Sesfontain schrieb:


> ich würde trotzdem die GTX 285 nehmen ,die kostet atm bei VV nur noch 280€ inkl FC2...
> Zum Schluss bleibt es aber deine Entscheidung ,Philipp



Welche GTX285? Hersteller+Name, LINK



fazi87 schrieb:


> ich würde auch den C2Q ausschließen!
> 
> Habe Core i7 gewählt, weil bei 1000 Euro sind die 200 Euro mehr "fast"
> schon wurscht!
> ...


Ne, nicht nur spielen Auch 'n bissl was mit Fotos, Musik und so
Klar, könnte ich mit 200€ noch was anfangen. Das kann man immer.


----------



## Knexi (23. April 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Welche GTX285? Hersteller+Name, LINK



Gigabyte GeForce GTX 285, 1024MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (GV-N285-1GH-B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Sesfontain (23. April 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Welche GTX285? Hersteller+Name, LINK



Gigybyte GTX 285 Link: [vv] Artikel Details: PCIe 1024MB GTX 285 Gigabyte inkl. FarCry2
Preis nur gültig bei Einstieg über geizhals


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. April 2009)

Danke sehr
@Sesfontain: Kommt Ohm in der Arbeit wirklich dran?


----------



## Fransen (23. April 2009)

*AW: Vom Pentium4 zum Phenom2, C2Q oder i7*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> OCZ 6GB Low-Voltage Plat. PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL7  73,55  €
> ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, X58 (90-MIB7U0-G0EAY00Z)  249,90  €
> Intel Core i7 920 4x2.67GHz So1366 BOX  259,90  €
> Zotac GeForce GTX 285 AMP! Edition 1024MB PCIe 2.0  314,89  €
> ...



Willst du anfangs only auf den "boxed"-Kühler setzen?!?
->ich habe den Thread nicht ganz verfolgt, daher tut es mir leid, falls ich was übersehen haben sollte.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. April 2009)

2x Ja. Du hast etwas überlesen und auch richtig gelesen.

Also, am Anfang nur der Boxed Ein, Zwei Monate später kaufe ich mir dann einen guten Kühler und Vista HP 64bit


----------



## Sesfontain (23. April 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Danke sehr
> @Sesfontain: Kommt Ohm in der Arbeit wirklich dran?



Ja hat er gesagt ,ich geb dir das am Wochenende ,oder hat Leoni das schon gemacht?


----------



## Fransen (23. April 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> 2x Ja. Du hast etwas überlesen und auch richtig gelesen.
> 
> Also, am Anfang nur der Boxed Ein, Zwei Monate später kaufe ich mir dann einen guten Kühler und Vista HP 64bit



Alles klar.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. April 2009)

ICh werde es jetzt so mach, dass ich einen Teil bei VV(Graka,...) und den anderen bei HoH oder so bestelle(Case,...)


----------



## Sesfontain (24. April 2009)

sehr gute wahl


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. April 2009)

Ja. Bei VV ist alles  aber voll unübersichtlich, so finde ich. kaum angaben zu den artikeln und so

OT: was haben wir auf?


EDIT: alles bei VV zusammengestellt(voll groß
Core S1366 i7-920 BOX 4x2,66Ghz/256k 8MB-L3 QPI4.8  SLBEJ                 (#21055)                          251,90 Euro             251,90 Euro                  
MIDI Coolerm. HAF 932            schwarz      o.NT                 (#701169)
123,19 Euro             123,19 Euro                  
S1366 ASUS P6T Deluxe V2        GSAF  6D3             X58                 (#12152)
234,65 Euro             234,65 Euro                  
Netzteil be quiet!  550W Dark Power Pro P7                 (#310635)
86,88 Euro             86,88 Euro                  
PCIe 1024MB GTX 285 Gigabyte inkl. FarCry2                 (#502857)                          280,68 Euro             280,68 Eurohttp://shop.vv-computer.de/content/media/icon_del.png
SATAII  500GB Seagate 7200.12 ST3500418AS  16MB 7200 U/MIN                 (#407381)                          46,89 Euro             46,89 Eurohttp://shop.vv-computer.de/content/media/icon_del.png
DDR3  6144MB KIT PC1333 OCZ Platinum High         CL7-7-7-20                 (#35486)                          
72,73 Euro             72,73 Eurohttp://shop.vv-computer.de/content/media/icon_del.png
DVDB SATA LG GH22NS30 schwarz bulk bare SecurDisc                 (#351494)
20,51 Euro             20,51 Euro

Gesamt: 1.117,43 Euro


----------



## SmallSoldier (24. April 2009)

nicht schlecht die konfig. so ähnlich wirds bei mir auch


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. April 2009)

Ich habe mich entschieden Vista gleich mitzubestellen und einen neue SD-karte für meine Kamera, da die jetztige wahrscheinlich aufgrunddessen, weil ich sie runtergeschmissen habedie ganze cam) den geist aufgibt.
Ne TO-DO liste habe ich mir auch mal erstellt.(siehe anhang)


----------



## Sesfontain (26. April 2009)

gute to do liste


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. April 2009)

VV-Computer hat die Preise für die GTX285 deutlich erhöt da wird wieder einiges zu ändern sein. Vllt. doch HoH, die sind aber auch in enigen dingen teurer geworden*HILFE*
Sogar so teuer, wie die GTX285 AMP! von Zotac bei HoH!!!


----------



## Pommes (28. April 2009)

Wenn ich das so sehe haben die die CPU und das Board auch deutlich im Preis angehoben
Generell alle Artikel sind irgendwie teurer? Gehäuse auch n Satz


----------



## Sesfontain (28. April 2009)

bei VV ist die Gigabyte GTX teuer geworden ,die GTX von Palit ist bei aktuell 290€


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. April 2009)

Die Gigabyte GTX285 hat wieder 287€
Die Zotac lockt mit 305€ aber auch allerdings muss ich sparen, wo es nur geht.
Meine mum meinte 1200€ wären vieo zu viel, ich muss nochmal überzeugungsarbeit leisten
Ich mach gleich EDIT: mit meiner neusten Zusammenstellung


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

Blöde frage is das nicht deine Kohle die du da hast oder die deiner Eltern??


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. April 2009)

Naja, du kennst meine ELtern nicht
Ich sage den auch immer, das ist meiner Kohle und meine Einzigste Chance, bevor ich einen Job habe mir nen geilen PC zu kaufen. ich sage dann ja auch immer, ich kann mir nen 500€ PC kaufen, allerdings muss ich dann fast jedes Jahr 100€ und mehr investieren, damit ich aktuelle Spiele spielen kann, so nicht. aber das interessiert irgendwie nicht. und ddann kommt immer: deine schwestern haben sich zu ihrer konfirmation für 400*Mark* ne Anlage gekauft, also 1. lange her und 2. ich bin ein junge und wachse in einem anderen zeitalter auf
naja ich bekomme das schon hin, daumen drücken


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. April 2009)

DU schaffst das 
Ja ich kenne das ,meine Mutter denkt auch jeder PC ist gleich,höchstens haben die ne andere farbe. Deswegen versteht sie nicht warum ich mir nicht einen 300 € Aldi PC kaufen will


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

Also meinen Eltern isses egal was ich mit meinem PC mach ausser ich bastel mal an dem meiner Mutter rum!!

Aber du wirst das schon hinbekommen!! Andernfalls fragste halt Verwandte die dir das ganze dann sozusagen schenken!


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. April 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> DU schaffst das
> Ja ich kenne das ,meine Mutter denkt auch jeder PC ist gleich,höchstens haben die ne andere farbe. Deswegen versteht sie nicht warum ich mir nicht einen 300 € Aldi PC kaufen will


Die ALDI-PCs wollen meine 2Guildwars suchtie Freunde mir andrehe, die meinen kein PC kann Crysis flüssig darstellen und ich will vor denen ja dann nur angeben
ich so: informiert euch und beschäftigt euch damit nen halbes jahr, dann reden wir wieder 



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Also meinen Eltern isses egal was ich mit meinem PC mach ausser ich bastel mal an dem meiner Mutter rum!!
> 
> Aber du wirst das schon hinbekommen!! Andernfalls fragste halt Verwandte die dir das ganze dann sozusagen schenken!


Ich bekomm das schon hin, und wenn ich meine Eltern daran arbeiten lassen muss
der freund meiner schwester, der würde mir sagen, dass man auch günstiger was gutes bekommt es aber erlauben, dem ist sogar egal was ich spiele, meinen eltern nicht. die meinen so: ich hoffe ja nicht, dass du solche spiele spielst, wie der amokläufer


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

Die Harvard Uni hat bestätigt dass es nicht an den sogenannten "killerspielen" liegt wenn jemand nen Amoklauf begeht!

Aber BTT: Nochmals viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben!


----------



## Borealis (30. April 2009)

Wie gesagt, fürs Zocken und Musik hören reicht dir der PII. Für Schwanzvergleich nimmst du den i7. In Games wie Crysis limitiert oft die Graka und nicht die CPU.


----------



## Lordac (1. Mai 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte GTX285 hat wieder 287€. Die Zotac lockt mit 305€ aber auch allerdings muss ich sparen, wo es nur geht.
> Meine mum meinte 1200€ wären vieo zu viel, ich muss nochmal überzeugungsarbeit leisten


 


Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Naja, du kennst meine ELtern nicht
> Ich sage den auch immer, das ist meiner Kohle und meine Einzigste Chance, bevor ich einen Job habe mir nen geilen PC zu kaufen.


 


Borealis schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, fürs Zocken und Musik hören reicht dir der PII. Für Schwanzvergleich nimmst du den i7. In Games wie Crysis limitiert oft die Graka und nicht die CPU.


ich muss mich Borealis anschließen auch wenn ich es anders formuliert hätte...!
Warum muss es denn der beste, schnellste, tollste...PC sein, ein Unterbau mit einem Q9550 oder X4 940 BE tut es genauso für mind. 1-2 Jahre. Da reicht dann auch eine 4870 (1GB) oder GTX260 und du kommst somit wesentlich günstiger weg ohne viel an Leistung zu verlieren. Von dem gespartem Geld kauft du dir lieber im nächsten Jahr eine 58xx oder GTX3xx oder was auch immer dann aktuell ist, da hast du mehr davon.

Ich finde es gut das deine Mutter/Eltern darauf schauen was du mit dem Geld machst, auch wenn es *dein* Geld ist. Es gibt so viele Dinge im Leben für die man viel Geld ausgeben kann ohne das der Mehrwert in einem guten Verhältnis zum Aufpreis steht. Gerade der Hardwaremarkt ist so schnelllebig das es sich eigentlich nicht lohnt im High-End-Bereich zu kaufen, zumindest nicht wenn der PC "nur" zum spielen gedacht ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Sesfontain (1. Mai 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Naja, du kennst meine ELtern nicht
> Ich sage den auch immer, das ist meiner Kohle und meine Einzigste Chance, bevor ich einen Job habe mir nen geilen PC zu kaufen. ich sage dann ja auch immer, ich kann mir nen 500€ PC kaufen, allerdings muss ich dann fast jedes Jahr 100€ und mehr investieren, damit ich aktuelle Spiele spielen kann, so nicht. aber das interessiert irgendwie nicht. und ddann kommt immer: deine schwestern haben sich zu ihrer konfirmation für 400*Mark* ne Anlage gekauft, also 1. lange her und 2. ich bin ein junge und wachse in einem anderen zeitalter auf
> naja ich bekomme das schon hin, daumen drücken



genau aus diesen Gründen würde ich dir auch die GTX 285 empfehlen ,da ich dich ja gut genug kenne und es bei mir wahrscheinlich auch das selbe sein wird...wenn man schon wie du die nächsten großnen Anschaffungen in Planung hat


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Mai 2009)

Lordac schrieb:


> ich muss mich Borealis anschließen auch wenn ich es anders formuliert hätte...!
> Warum muss es denn der beste, schnellste, tollste...PC sein, ein Unterbau mit einem Q9550 oder X4 940 BE tut es genauso für mind. 1-2 Jahre. Da reicht dann auch eine 4870 (1GB) oder GTX260 und du kommst somit wesentlich günstiger weg ohne viel an Leistung zu verlieren. Von dem gespartem Geld kauft du dir lieber im nächsten Jahr eine 58xx oder GTX3xx oder was auch immer dann aktuell ist, da hast du mehr davon.
> 
> Ich finde es gut das deine Mutter/Eltern darauf schauen was du mit dem Geld machst, auch wenn es *dein* Geld ist. Es gibt so viele Dinge im Leben für die man viel Geld ausgeben kann ohne das der Mehrwert in einem guten Verhältnis zum Aufpreis steht. Gerade der Hardwaremarkt ist so schnelllebig das es sich eigentlich nicht lohnt im High-End-Bereich zu kaufen, zumindest nicht wenn der PC "nur" zum spielen gedacht ist.
> ...


Der Grund ist ganz einfach.
Ich bin aufm Gym und muss, da ich in der SPrachen nicht so gut bin und nen vernünftiges Abi schaffen will viel lernen. Da bleibt nie viel Zeit, da ich auch noch Buskind bin.
Dies wird, bis ich nen richtigen Job und nen Lappen habe, die wahrscheinlich einzigste chamce sein, mir einen guten PC zu kaufen.
ich kann mir natürlich auch was für 800€ kaufen, allerdings muss ich dann schon sehr bald OCen und auf/umrüsten.

@sesfontain: die habe ich schon halbwegs wieder in die tonne geschoben
damit warte ich noch ne weile

Das neuste System:

S1366 Biostar TPower X58 GSAFe 6D3 X58
  (#12158) 228,90 Euro

MIDI Coolerm. HAF 932 schwarz o.NT
  (#701169) 123,13 Euro

Netzteil be quiet! 550W Dark Power Pro P7
  (#310635) 86,82 Euro

Core S1366 i7-920 BOX 4x2,66Ghz/256k 8MB-L3 QPI4.8 SLBCH (#21094) 255,90 Euro

DDR3 6144MB KIT PC1333 OCZ Platinum High CL7-7-7-20 (#35486) 72,85 Euro

SATAII 500GB Seagate 7200.12 ST3500418AS 16MB 7200 U/MIN (#407381) 45,89 Euro 

DVDB SATA LG GH22NS30 schwarz bulk bare SecurDisc (#351494) 19,98 Euro

MS Windows Vista Home Premium 64 SP1 OEM (#203220) 81,89 Euro

Prolimatech Megahalems 775/1366
  (#260552) 54,60 Euro

ZUB Lüfter 120x120x25 Scythe S-Flex 1200
  (#291026) 10,58 Euro 

PCIe 1024MB GTX 285 Gigabyte inkl. FarCry2 (#502857) 287,41 Euro

  Gesamt: 1.267,95 Euro(ohne Kühler 1202,77€)


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Mai 2009)

so siehts echt gut aus


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Mai 2009)

Jo, muss nur noch mal mjit meinen Eltern sprechen, das geht aber erst mitte der woche, wir sind ein bissl im stress
morgen um 6 aufstehen
gestern und heute fast ausschließlich nur bei den vorbereitungen geholfen und morgen und montag haben wir besuch


----------



## Lordac (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Der Grund ist ganz einfach.
> Ich bin aufm Gym und muss, da ich in der SPrachen nicht so gut bin und nen vernünftiges Abi schaffen will viel lernen. Da bleibt nie viel Zeit, da ich auch noch Buskind bin.
> Dies wird, bis ich nen richtigen Job und nen Lappen habe, die wahrscheinlich einzigste chamce sein, mir einen guten PC zu kaufen.
> ich kann mir natürlich auch was für 800€ kaufen, allerdings muss ich dann schon sehr bald OCen und auf/umrüsten.


der i7 ist kein "Allheilmittel", ich denke nicht das du mit einem Phenom II X4 955 BE weniger lang auskommen wirst als mit dem i7 920, die meisten Spiele verlangen nach einer starken Grafikkarte als einem extrem starken Prozessor. Mit 4x 3,2 GHz wäre der PII auch alles andere als schwach, selbst der 940`er mit 4x 3,0 GHz sollte reichen und wäre noch einmal ~ 50,- Euro günstiger, ich verstehe nicht warum du so auf den i7 fixiert bist. 

Ein AMD-System ist günstiger bei kaum weniger Leistung und das bisherige Umfrageergebnis spricht auch dafür...
Gerade weil du noch Schüler bist würde ich auf das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis schauen und nicht auf das was High-End ist!

Nun lasse ich es aber gut sein, letztendlich musst du für dich entscheiden was du brauchst/willst und dafür ausgeben möchtest.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Mai 2009)

Weil er sich vllt. auch mal was gönnen möchte? Nicht jeder ist nur ein Zocker, sondern viele sind einfach Hardware-Freaks.


Ich sags mal so, wenn er das Geld für ein Ferrari hat, und auch bereit ist es auszugeben, dann kauft er sich sicher kein BMW 3er weil der auch reichen würde


----------



## 8800 GT (4. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass man mit dem I7 ein gutes Stück länger Spaß haben wird!


----------



## sechzger (4. Mai 2009)

Na ja... 
Mein nächster wird ein phenom II^^
Muss nur noch die Kohle irgendwie zamkratzen^^
Ich persönlich würden für HT nicht 50€ mehr ausgeben...


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2009)

Mir ist schon klar, dass einige so etwas nicht einsehen, aber ich tu das und will das geld auch ausgeben, habe nämlich sehr viel bekommen
meine to-do liste ist auch schon wieder ein stück abgearbeitet
Habe auch mal das Stativ, welches ich für Fotos nutzen würde, abgelichtet


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2009)

Punkt 1 ist ja noch gar nicht abgearbeitet. 
Am Ende gibts nur einen Pentium 3.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. Mai 2009)

> morgen um 6 aufstehen


Das wäre mal ein Traum von mir!! muss jeden morgen um ca. 5 raus wegen frühstück und so, sonst hätt ich Startprobleme! Natürlich nur wenn Schule ist!


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2009)

Am Sonntag
In der Woche stehe ich immer um 5:30h auf(sch-_- Bus)


----------



## fpsJunkie (4. Mai 2009)

geil, genau wie bei mir, hatte auch gestern konfirmation und bestell mir nen neuen pc (habe auch einen P4)


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. Mai 2009)

Ne Sonntags schlaf ich aus!! Wozu ist eig so ne Konfirmation gut?


----------



## Sesfontain (8. Mai 2009)

man ist danch religionsmündig und man bekommt einen Kaufen Geld


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Mai 2009)

Du bist Religionsmündig ab 14Jahren
Mit der Konfirmation bestätigst du deine Taufe und darfst von da an Pate werden und in den Kirchenvorstand oder diesen wählen
Das mit dem haufen schotter stimmt


----------



## Sesfontain (8. Mai 2009)

genau ...wann kommt dein PC zu dir ins haus?


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Mai 2009)

Also, ich denke mal so Anfang Juni oder wenn die Preise gerade verdammt geil sind
Und vorallem, wenn ich meinen eltern alles gezeigt habe

*Sponsor gesucht*


----------



## Schmendreck (9. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub hier schweift man ein wenig vom Topic ab 

Aber ja die Konfirmation ist eine gute Gelegenheit ne Menge Asche abzusahnen und sich davon einen Rechenknecht zu kaufen. 
Zur meiner Konfirmation, und das weiß ich noch als wenns gestern gewesen wäre (  ), kam da schon ein stattliches Sümmchen zusammen, reichte aber damals dennoch nicht für einen PC. Das hieße dann Zeitungaustragen etc. und irgendwann war es dann so weit und ich hatte für gut 1200€ nen PC mit Monitor (CRT versteht sich) und Maus-Tastatur-Kombination. Den habe ich in kleinen Teilen jetzt noch. Aber zum Glück kommt bei mir ebenfalls bald ein neuer 

@Topic: Würde ebenfalls zum Phenom II raten. Da stimmt meiner Meinung nach einfach das P/L-Verhältnis. Wer halt mieße macht bzw. einen relativen kleinen Marktanteil besitzt, muss seine Ware, die er entwickelt, auch für faire Preise unter die Leute bringen. Und das ist bei AMD/ATI nun mal der Fall. Ganz anders scheint es ja bei Intel zu sein. Da kostet die neue CPU mal gute 600€ (vergl. AMD: 225€).


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

Phenom II, weil der C2Q tot und der i7 zu teuer ist.


----------



## Ascarion (10. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mich nur der Meinung zum AMD anschliessen!
Du hast ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis und massig Leistung für die nächsten 2 Jahre ca.

Meine Empfehlung sähe so aus:
MoBo MSI 790FX-70GD ca 150€
CPU: Phenom II X4 955 ca 200€
Graka Sapphire 4890 retail (geile leistung/hammer preis) ca 200€
CPU Kühler: Xigmatek oder Themalright, je nach Budget ca 40-60€
NT: Corsair, Tagan oder Seasonic, evtl OCZ ~120€-150€
Ram OCZ 4GB Platinum CL7-7-6-22 DDR3 1600 ~70€

Da haste schon mal einige Leistungsstarke Komponenten, alles in allem zu nem passablen Preis!

Greetz!


----------



## riedochs (10. Mai 2009)

Ascarion schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur der Meinung zum AMD anschliessen!
> Du hast ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis und massig Leistung für die nächsten 2 Jahre ca.
> 
> Meine Empfehlung sähe so aus:
> ...



Schon ganz gut, aber beim NT hast du etwas hoch angesetzt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Mai 2009)

Ascarion schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur der Meinung zum AMD anschliessen!
> Du hast ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis und massig Leistung für die nächsten *2 Jahre* ca.
> 
> Meine Empfehlung sähe so aus:
> ...


2Jahre?!
Das ist zu wenig. Wie bereits gesagt, will ich ja nicht nur spielen und mir bald auch noch ein neues BIke kaufen. Nen neur Moni steht dann auch noch irgendwann an


----------



## Knexi (10. Mai 2009)

Würde ein AM2+ System nehmen:
CPU:		Phenom II 940
Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems + Scythe SFF21E
Mainboard:	Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
Ram:		Corsair TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF
GPU:		GTX 285 2GB
Festplatte:	Samsung HD103UJ
Netzteil:	be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

> 2Jahre?!
> Das ist zu wenig. Wie bereits gesagt, will ich ja nicht nur spielen und mir bald auch noch ein neues BIke kaufen. Nen neur Moni steht dann auch noch irgendwann an


Damit kommst du auch länger aus, wenn es sein muß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Damit kommst du auch länger aus, wenn es sein muß.


 
Der Phenom II läuft locker drei bis fünf Jahre.
Dann ist auch ein Core i7 am Ende.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Mai 2009)

Meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung ist im Anhang
Ich habe mich schon für den i7 entschieden leute, nur so als tipp.
Außerdem hasse ich es, enn leute erst sagen: "ja, geile leistung und wenn du das geld hast auf jeden fall"
und später dann: "ne, nimm lieber das oder dies"
warum schwankt das ständig?
ich finde es zum
stellt euch vor, ihr seit jemand, der garnischt wewiß und wollt euch beraten lassen, da kann man sich ja noch weniger entscheiden

ich vermisse die alte PCGHX-Runde von rund 5000Mitgliedern

EDIT: moment, muss nichmal das bildformat ändern

EDITHE: sind 1220€ ohne Versandkosten zugerechnet


----------



## steinschock (11. Mai 2009)

Willst du auch OC ?

Ohne ist Ok.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2009)

Ein bissl, später vllt. aber nicht sofort.
Bin atm am versuchen, durch mehrere shops das günstiger zu bekommen. Dat wollte mein Vater sogar, den ich, so glaube ich, schon fast rum habe nur meine mom ist das problem;(


----------



## steinschock (12. Mai 2009)

Die einzigen Sachen wäre ein D0 und evtl. ein Targan SuperRock 680W für ca 90€.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2009)

550W reichen
der D0 ist mir zu teuer, bei VV kostet der 40€ merh als der C0 und das nur für ein bissl besseres OC-Verhalten/Potenzial.
Außerdem wirds dann teurer, da bekomme ich meine Eltern noch weniger rum

Wenn ich bei VV,HoH und Maindf. bestelle spare ich gegenüber HoH und VV zusammen 10€ 
Das Tagan gibts bei HoH, VV und Maindfactory nicht günstig und das sind die 3Shops, in den ich bestellen würde
Die beQuiet StraightPower-Reihe hat kein modulares Kabelmanagment, oder?

EDIT: Nochmals die aktuelle Zusammenstellung, weiß aber wo ich noch sparen kann.
Das mach ich gleichmal. Trotzdem hänge ich das mal an, was ich vorhin gemacht habe


----------



## steinschock (12. Mai 2009)

Ist schon OK so,
das Straight hat kein Kabelmanagement und ist nicht so gut wie die DPP.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2009)

Habe das P6T Deluxe V2 nun gegen das etwas günstigere Tpower X58 getauscht
der rest ist wieder im anhang

EDIT: es kommen noch ~8€ für eine 2GB SD-Card von HoH hinzu, die ich hier nicht ghelistet habe, weil das ja nichts mit dem PC zu tun hat


----------



## Sesfontain (12. Mai 2009)

das sieht doch sehr gut aus ,nur habe ich bis jetzt öfters von LG Laufwerken gehört ,das sie recht laut sein können...ob das bei dem in der Konfig zutrifft ,weiß ich allerdings nicht


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> das sieht doch sehr gut aus ,nur habe ich bis jetzt öfters von LG Laufwerken gehört ,das sie recht laut sein *können*...ob das bei dem in der Konfig zutrifft ,weiß ich allerdings nicht


Du hast doch auch eins genommen, oder?
Und wenn es mir zu laut ist, dann schicke ich es zurück. habe ja noch meine alten IDE-brenner


----------



## Sesfontain (12. Mai 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch eins genommen, oder?



Nein ,nachdem ich das bei ich glaube geizhals gelesen habe ,habe ich ein anderes glecihteures genommen


----------



## Pommes (12. Mai 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> das sieht doch sehr gut aus ,nur habe ich bis jetzt öfters von LG Laufwerken gehört ,das sie recht laut sein können...ob das bei dem in der Konfig zutrifft ,weiß ich allerdings nicht



Ohja, manchmal ist es nicht auszuhalten


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2009)

Was für einen Brenner(DVD) könntet ihr mir den emphelen?
Er sollte nicht mehr als ~20€ kosten


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Mai 2009)

Ich nehme den Samsung SH223F ,der soll recht leise sein


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2009)

Den habe ich jetzt auch genommen, die PCGH ist schuld*duckundweg*
Habe nochmal das aktuelle angehängt.
VV hat endlich das Tpower X58 im preis gesenkt(VV)
Irgendwie komm ich ganicht dazu, in meine Abonements zu glubschen ich werde die ganze zeit nur angeschrieben


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Mai 2009)

das war ja klar du Glückspilz ,wenn du bestelltst ,fallen alle Preise


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2009)

ich könnte wetten, wenn ich meine eltern rum ahbe, dass dann die preise anziehen, du kennst unser glück.
aber ich habe atm ja ein bissl glück, vllt. hält das ja mal an als mehr als einen tag


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Mai 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ich könnte wetten, wenn ich meine eltern rum ahbe, dass dann die preise anziehen, du kennst unser glück.
> aber ich habe atm ja ein bissl glück, vllt. hält das ja mal an als mehr als einen tag



das hoffe ich doch mal ,vorallem ,das dein Glücjk beim zusammenbau hält


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2009)

Ja, habe ja nen Profi an meiner seite, den freund meiner schwester
der kennt sich auch relativ gut aus. bei dir kann ich ja schonmal erfahrungen sammeln


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Mai 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ja, habe ja nen Profi an meiner seite, den freund meiner schwester
> der kennt sich auch relativ gut aus. bei dir kann ich ja schonmal erfahrungen sammeln



Hoffentlich gute Ich meinte dein Glück soll mal bis zu meinem ´Zusammenbau halten ,damit nichts schrott geht


----------



## Pommes (13. Mai 2009)

Der Samsung der noch nich getestet wurde oder was?
Ich setzte immer noch auf meinen 3 jahre alten Philips Brenner mit IDE-Anschluss.
Der zieht das LG Laufwerk in allen Bereichen (Performance & vor allen Latstärke) deutlich ab.
Aber solch ein IDE-Brenner würde jeden Prisrahmen sprengen


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Mai 2009)

UPDATE:
Ich werde am Samstag mit meinen Elterndarüber reden
Habe seit Montag durch anderen brenner, keine WLP mehr nochn weiterer shop und so 35€ gespart

den rest: siehe, wie immer, im anhang


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Mai 2009)

Morgen were ich halt nochmal mit meinen Eltern reden, aber gestern hat ich meine mutter indirekt "Ja" gesagt
Hoffe, dass das auch wirklich so ist.
aufgrund des sinken und seteigen des preises 2er produkte ist der gesamtbetrag heute nur um ein paa cent gesunken, aber immerhin etwas
1210,01€ fast genau 1210 xD
Und wieder die screens im anhang


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2009)

naja, momentan gehts hier net wirklich voran, da ich viel für schule machen muss
habe meinen eltern das angebot unterbreitet, mir zum b-day erst nen kühler zu holen.
´dammit würde es dann aktuell 1155,09€ kosten.
Nun habe ich überlegt, auch erstmal 3GB RAM zu nehmen und dann zum b-day nochmal 6 dazu.
dann wäre ich bei 1125,93€
dafür müsste ich dann halt mein ganzes b-day gedl in den PC investieren


----------



## Pommes (25. Mai 2009)

Kannst auch einfach die 7 RC als OS erstmal nehmen und dann zu Weihnachten das echte 7


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. Mai 2009)

also wenn ich das geld hätte würde ich das i7 system nehmen...
aber wie gesagt hätte... bei mir wirds wohl ein PII 940 werden, meine alte krücke muss endlich mal ersetzt werden

als os werd ich auch erst mal win 7 nehmen, mit dem 32bit xp und 8gb ram ist ja nicht so wirklich gut
also viel glück beim überreden


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Mai 2009)

ich brauch net mehr überreden. mein eltern haben gefragt, wann ich das bestellen würde und so.
Für mich eineindeutiges "JA"
dabei habe ich die net mal in e9n gespräch verwickelt

Nur schrupft mein Budget für PC uvm. um 40-50€ noch vorher, da ich ne neue Gabel und nen neuen Mantel brauche


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Mai 2009)

yeah endlich hast du es geschafft Philipp


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2009)

der preis meines Wunschsystems ist mit Kühler zum ersten mal unter die 1200€ gekommen
der anhang beweist es euch. die preise sind von Geithals zu HoH und VV


----------



## -Pinhead- (5. Juni 2009)

Haste Versand mit eingerechnet?

Weiß ja net, ob du was gegen Mindfactory hast, aber die Bieten ab 0 Uhr Versandkostenfrei an (ab 100€, das sollte ja klappen^^). Kannst ja bei der Preissuche nochmal jeweils alles bei Mindfactory zusammenstellen, vielleicht kommste da noch etwas günstiger


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juni 2009)

Ich gucke die preise immer nach Maindfoctory, HoH und VV nach, der billigste wird für das jeweiöige Teil genommen

verschiebt sich so wie so, Bike muss her, gabel ist kaputt, zwar nu fast fertig repariert, nur wird in den SOmmerferien wohl das nächste passiere.


----------



## SLIKX (5. Juni 2009)

und was bestellste nu alles


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juni 2009)

ich habe doch geshrieben, dass erst nen neues BIke her muss.
Also PC kommt frühestens Herbst und dann muss ich sowieso umschmeißen wegen i5 und so


----------



## n0stradamus (5. Juni 2009)

Hi,
ein i7 System hat bestimmt auch was,
aber nach 4 Jahren Pentium D Heizung meines Zimmers wollte ich einfach mal AMD ausprobieren.
Ich kann nur sagen: Top Produkt, macht Intel weiter Druck! 
Musste jetzt einfach mal gesagt werden^^


----------

